# Blankenburg- Hamburger Teambus?



## Silvi (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Clausthal-Zellerfeld liegt nun hinter uns.... da gilt es doch eigentlich die nächste Herausforderung anzunehmen, zumal bereits Kai um eine Wiederholung gebeten hat   Oder hattest Du es nur auf die nette Geselligkeit der zahlreich vertretenden Hamburger Teilnehmer bezogen?  

Noch am Sonntagabend kamen wir (Doris, Anja, Karsten,Kai etc) auf die Idee die Marathon-Veranstaltung in Blankenburg (Ostharz) für eine weitere grosse Hamburger Runde zu nutzen. www.stevens-racing.de

Leider fehlt das Höhenprofil auf dieser Seite, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann Kai dies zur Verfügung stellen, hier schon mal besten Dank.

Nun zum Hamburger Teambus:
Wenn wir wieder so zahlreich vertreten sind, wäre es durchaus lohnenswert einen Sprinter oder ähnliches zu mieten, damit wir nicht mit 5 Autos oder sogar mehr unterwegs sind. Ausserdem ist das gemeinsame Beisammensein am Vorabend dann viel einfacher zu gestalten, weil alle mehr oder weniger am gleichen Ort untergebracht sind. Wer hat also Lust im grossen Pulk anzureisen, um dann abermals  im Startblock zu stehen? Es winkt auch ein T-Shirt für Jeden der die gewählte Strecke meistert, aber nur wer sich noch bis zum 05.06.05 anmeldet... Andre und ich sind wieder dabei.

Bis dahin,
Silvi


----------



## ouchylove (31. Mai 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat also Lust im grossen Pulk anzureisen, um dann abermals  im Startblock zu stehen?



Hallo allesamt,

nach dem netten Debüt in Clausthal, bin ich sehr gern wieder dabei . Die Idee mit dem Bus finde ich richtig gut ... !

Gruss,
verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (31. Mai 2005)

...super Idee!
Wir wollten aber schon am Freitag Abend so gegen 20Uhr loss fahren, denn ich möchte am Samstag das CC-Rennen mit fahren und der Start ist schon oder leider um 10Uhr!
Also falls jemand am Freitag mit reisen möchte...dann einfach melden!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Kaiowana (31. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,   



			
				Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Clausthal-Zellerfeld liegt nun hinter uns.... da gilt es doch eigentlich die nächste Herausforderung anzunehmen, zumal bereits Kai um eine Wiederholung gebeten hat   Oder hattest Du es nur auf die nette Geselligkeit der zahlreich vertretenden Hamburger Teilnehmer bezogen?


Sowohl als auch. Ich fand die beiden Tage insgesamt mit der Veranstaltung *und* der netten Geselligkeit sehr gut. In einer netten Gruppe machen mir solche Events viel mehr Spaß (Euch hoffentlich auch).   



			
				Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Noch am Sonntagabend kamen wir (Doris, Anja, Karsten,Kai etc) auf die Idee die Marathon-Veranstaltung in Blankenburg (Ostharz) für eine weitere grosse Hamburger Runde zu nutzen. www.stevens-racing.de
> 
> Leider fehlt das Höhenprofil auf dieser Seite, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann Kai dies zur Verfügung stellen, hier schon mal besten Dank.


Stimmt, das war ich Euch ja noch "schuldig".
Ich möchte kurz anmerken, dass der Marathon in diesem Profil ca. bei KM 2 beginnt und ca. bei KM 37 endet. 
Während dieser Aufzeichnung war noch ein kleiner Anfahrts- und Abfahrtsweg zurück zu legen. 
Insgesamt ist es eine Asphaltfreie (Bis auf Start/Ziel-Bereich) 35KM-Runde in der knapp 700HM platt zu machen sind. 
Je nach Lust und Laune dürft Ihr die Runde 1, 2 oder sogar 3 mal befahren....  









			
				Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zum Hamburger Teambus:
> Wenn wir wieder so zahlreich vertreten sind, wäre es durchaus lohnenswert einen Sprinter oder ähnliches zu mieten, damit wir nicht mit 5 Autos oder sogar mehr unterwegs sind.


Da können Tine und ich uns leider nicht anschliessen, da wir schon wegen der Orga am Donnerstag anreisen werden.


			
				Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ist das gemeinsame Beisammensein am Vorabend dann viel einfacher zu gestalten......


Da würden Tine und ich uns dann gerne einklinken.... 


			
				Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Es winkt auch ein T-Shirt für Jeden der die gewählte Strecke meistert, aber nur wer sich noch bis zum 05.06.05 anmeldet...


Das ist richtig. Evtl. habe ich morgen Abend neue Informationen zu dem Event. Am Donnerstag könnte ich die dann hier rein stellen........


----------



## kiddykorn (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich stell mich jetzt mal ein wenig doof, aber wann ist denn Blankenburg??
Generell finde ich das eine super Idee und wäre gerne dabei.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Silvi (31. Mai 2005)

> ich stell mich jetzt mal ein wenig doof, aber wann ist denn Blankenburg??



Am 19.06.05 findet der Marathon statt. Also noch knapp drei Wochen zur mentalen Einstellung....

Silvi


----------



## OBRADY (31. Mai 2005)

@Kiddykorn...guckst Du im ersten Beitrag.Da ist ein Link.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (31. Mai 2005)

OK Ihr habt gewonnen!! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!  .


----------



## Sanz (31. Mai 2005)

Man hätte es sich denken können: Ich bin dabei!  Weil Ihr sooo nett seid!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## kiddykorn (31. Mai 2005)

So jetzt habe ich die ausgefüllte Anmeldung vor mir liegen und da stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage mit der Unterkunft?
Organisiert da jemand was für alle?
Kümmert sich da jeder selbst?
Wann und wo fahren wir los? 

Fragen über fragen?
Ich danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.

Christian


----------



## jab (1. Juni 2005)

Moin,

beim Teambus wäre ich dabei. Wenn sich nicht genügend Interessenten dafür finden, wäre ich an einer anderen Mitfahrgelegenheit SEHR interessiert!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (1. Juni 2005)

Ich haette auch Interesse. Koennt Ihr bitte bis zum 05.06.05 bescheid sagen, ob es mit dem Bus klappt, damit ich mich noch rechtzeitig anmelden kann. Ohne Mitfahrgelegenheit komm ich da nicht hin...

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Silvi (1. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich es bisher richtig mitbekommen habe, dann sind Anja, Verena, Kiddykorn, Marc, jab, Andre und ich an der "Busfahrt" interessiert. Also sieben Personen. Ich werde mich dann einfach mal bei den üblichen Autovermietern informieren, welche Kosten auf jeden von uns dann zu verteilen wären. 

Bezüglich Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten wäre es angesichts der gemeinsamen Anreise am einfachsten, wenn sich die Gruppe z.B.  auf zwei Ferienwohnungen verteilt. Ich habe vorab schon mal ein bisschen gestöbert, die meisten Wohnungen kosten pro Tag zwischen 50 und 70 Euro. Die Übernachtungskosten sind also auch überschaubar. 

Ich nehme die sieben Personen jetzt mal als definitive Zusage als Mitfahrer. Buchen/Mieten werde ich allerdings noch nicht. Die Preise werde ich hier vorher nochmal bekannt geben. Weitere Infos folgen dann in Kürze.

Silvi


----------



## kiddykorn (1. Juni 2005)

@Silvi
Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen  .

Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!
Ich freu mich   !

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ouchylove (1. Juni 2005)

@ Silvi: Alberto kommt auch mit, mit dem hab ich gestern gesprochen.

Dann sind wir 8!

verena


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Juni 2005)

Wenn ihr Lupi nett fragt, dann überlässt er Euch vielleicht den Team Normal Teambus, da passen locker zwei Continental Teams inkl. Material rein...


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. Juni 2005)

Fahrt Ihr Freitag oder Samstag?

Ich wollte eigentlich am CC Rennen am Samstag teilnehmen.

Gruss
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (1. Juni 2005)

> Fahrt Ihr Freitag oder Samstag?



Berechtigte Frage, wobei ich allerdings von Samstag ausgegangen bin, weil vermutlich die meisten bei der Marathonveranstaltung teilnehmen möchten. Stimmt's?


Silvi


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. Juni 2005)

oder beides........

dann wohl eher Samstag oder? denn wir würden bereits schon am Freitag loswollen. Oder wir hoffen, auf Eure Unterstützung am Samstag


----------



## jab (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich war auch von Samstag ausgegangen, aber spät am Freitag würde auch gehen. 

Ferienwohnung wäre für mich auch OK, kommt mir aber für eine Nacht etwas overdone vor - wenn man überhaupt eine für nur eine Nacht bekommt. Für mich wäre auch zelten OK.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## bofh_marc (2. Juni 2005)

Erstmal Danke fuer die Muehen.

Ich bin fuer alles zu haben. Anreise Freitag oder Samstag ist mir relativ egal.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (2. Juni 2005)

Ich habe schon ein Appartment für Willy und mich gebucht, 2 Nächte.
Kosten: 32 EUR, da wir ja am Freitag abend anreisen werden.
Leider haben die keine weiteren Appartments zur Verfügung, da wohl eher privat mit im Haus.

Gebucht habe über die Touristeninformation in Blankenburg,
Tel: 03944 28 98.

Vielleicht solltet Ihr in Erfahrung bringen, wer mit wem geht, und ob, jemand den Bus organisiert.

Wer kommt denn allles mit? Belde melden!
Wollte vielleicht einen Geburtstagkuchen für Samstag nachmittag mitnehmen.

Bisher weiss ich von: Andre, Silvi, Karsten, Anja und Verena und wer noch?
Ach so, Kai und Tine (?)

IGD

I


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (2. Juni 2005)

Oh, ich hab da wohl etwas überlesen, Silvi wollte sich darum kümmern.

Silvi versuch es mal über die Touri-Information, Tel: 03944 28 98, hatten da wohl auch noch günstigere Unterkünfte.

Andre, hast Du ein Foto von der Siegerehrung in Clausthal-Zellerfeld, Verena müßte eins von mir gemacht haben.


IGD


----------



## mischiflix (2. Juni 2005)

hey öeute! sieht ja aus als ob das ne ganze menge von euch wird, ich werd am samstag zum xc-rennen zum zuschauen kommen und dann am freitag wohl auch mitfahren, evt. sieht man sich ja dann vor ort


----------



## Silvi (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die neuen Infos zum "Hamburger Teambus". Nach intensiver Suche habe ich leider kein passendes Angebot gefunden. Das günstigste Angebot für einen Sprinter (9 Sitze und ausreichender Ladefläche) sollte immer noch 170 Euro am Tag kosten. Darüberhinaus beinhaltet die Tagespauschale nur 100 km, alle weiteren würden nochmal 31 Cent extra kosten. Also spielt weder der Preis noch die Flexibilität bei solch einem Vorhaben mit   

Also können wir wieder unsere eigenen Karossen packen und zusammen in den Harz düsen.

Bleibt noch das Thema Übernachtung: 


> Ferienwohnung wäre für mich auch OK, kommt mir aber für eine Nacht etwas overdone vor - wenn man überhaupt eine für nur eine Nacht bekommt. Für mich wäre auch zelten OK.



Ich wollte keine Luxuskomfortwohnung anstreben, aber eine Zeltübernachtung vor einem Marathon muss ich nun wirklich nicht haben. Ein bisschen Mädchen bin ich dann doch!  
Was also machen wir? Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied!

Wir sehen uns in spätestens in Blankenburg.

Silvi


----------



## kiddykorn (2. Juni 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Also können wir wieder unsere eigenen Karossen packen und zusammen in den Harz düsen.
> 
> Silvi



Hier mein Vorschlag, um ein wenig die Gruppen-Dynamik aufrecht zu halten:
Ich würde fahren und könnte auch einen Anhäger(mit Plane, Decken und Gurten um die Räder vernünftig zu transportieren) besorgen dann wären schonmal 5 Leute und alle Räder auf dem Weg dann müsste nur noch ein Zweiter fahren und wir könnten zumindest gemeinsam mit bis zu 10 Leuten starten.
Ich denke auch das Problem mit der Unterkunft wird sich doch lösen lassen!!
Ich werde morgen mal bei der Touristen Info ánrufen und nach einer Unterkunft fragen so das wir diese super Idee von Silvi nicht verwerfen müssen.

@Silvi: Bitte teile mir noch kurz mit für wieviel Personen ich nach einer Unterkunft fragen soll.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Silvi (2. Juni 2005)

> Ich würde fahren und könnte auch einen Anhäger(mit Plane, Decken und Gurten um die Räder vernünftig zu transportieren) besorgen dann wären schonmal 5 Leute und alle Räder auf dem Weg dann müsste nur noch ein Zweiter fahren und wir könnten zumindest gemeinsam mit bis zu 10 Leuten starten.



Heee Du Nase,

da hast Du ja noch ein richtiges Ass im Ärmel!!!! Sag' das doch gleich....Aber besser spät als nie. Bisher sind wir Acht, sollte aber von den einzelnen verbindlich nocheinmal bis morgen Punkt 20.00 Uhr bestätigt werden. Wir sind dafür am Samstagmorgen gegen 10 Uhr loszufahren und stellen den zweiten Wagen, so dass in jedem Auto vier Personen Platz finden. Ist das gut?

Beste Grüße aus den HaBe's
Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (2. Juni 2005)

Wie gesagt lieber spät als nie!

Evtl. habe ich sogar noch ein zweites?

Mein Schwager hat einen VW Bus und würde den mir auch geben aber leider ist der so gut wie verkauft. Wenn der an dem Wochenende noch nicht verkauft ist können wir auch mit dem Bus fahren nur für Sprit und eine Kiste Bier.

So, dann werde ich mal morgen Vormittag  die Touristeninformation in Blankenburg anrufen und mal schauen was die für uns machen können.

Euch noch einen schönen Abend

Christian


----------



## bofh_marc (3. Juni 2005)

Moin,

ich glaub, ich bin doch raus    Irgendwie passt das alles nicht so dolle. Bin heute fuer das WE zum Geburtstag eingeladen worden, ein WE spaeter ist ein (Lauf-) Halbmarathon, da will ich ja auch heil ins Ziel. 
Der Sport soll ja Spass machen und nicht nur stressig sein. Da bleib ich dann mal lieber zu hause. Trotzdem viel Spass und Danke fuer die Muehen.

Gruss
Marc

PS: Meine Kollegen haben mir auch dringend von der Teilnahme an Bike-Wettkaempfen abgeraten. Letztes Jahr durfte ich ja schon mal eine Nacht im Krankenhaus verbringen. Das sollte ich mir doch lieber ersparen.


----------



## OBRADY (3. Juni 2005)

Moin....

Mich könnt Ihr bei der gemeinsamen Planung auch streichen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (3. Juni 2005)

So, nun habe ich auch die Angebote für die Ferienwohnungen:

1x 4 Pers. Ferienwohnung 46,- pro Nacht/Wohnung
1x 4 Pers. Ferienwohnung 45,- pro Nacht/Wohnung

Die Wohnungen liegen 2 Querstraßen auseinander.

damit hätten wir auch 8 Personen untergebracht zu einem fairen Kurs, denke ich.

Die Wohnungen sind bis Montag reserviert.

Jetzt seid Ihr dran.

Ich wäre dafür morgen gegen 14Uhr Kärntner Hütte und bei einer schönen Ausfahrt über Details sprechen.

Was meint Ihr?

Christian


----------



## jab (3. Juni 2005)

Moin,

ich fürchte, nach den Absagen muss noch mal neu gezählt werden..

Ich bin aber weiterhin dabei, morgen um 14:00 h habe ich aber keine Zeit für eine Tour.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## vijoka (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo Silvi,
prima Initiative von Dir!
Leider kann ich nicht mitkommen, da meine Tante zu ihrem 70. geladen hat.
Blankenburg hätte mich wirklich gereizt.
Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß, ähnlich gutes Wetter wie in Clausthal und vor allem keine Stürze!!!
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Sanz (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Silvi und ich sind gerade aus dem Wald! Natürlich sind wir auch noch dabei! Morgen 14.00 Uhr sind wir an der KH. Allerdings werden wir je nach Wetterlage schon früher unsere Runden drehen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## jab (6. Juni 2005)

Moin allerseits,

seit ihr - bei eurem eventuellen Treffen am Samstag - mit der Planung für Blankenburg weitergekommen?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## DHFraidy-Cat (8. Juni 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt Ihr Freitag oder Samstag?
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich am CC Rennen am Samstag teilnehmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Doris,
habe es nun auch endlich geschafft mich hier einzuloggen. Tom und ich werden auch schon Freitag in den Harz fahren. Allerdings erst nach Bad Harzburg, wo er noch ein Rundstreckenrennen fahren möchte. Habe mich gestern auch noch für das XC-Rennen am Samstag gemeldet. Wir werden also wie inzwischen fast jedes Wochenende zusammen am Start stehen.   Bin ja leider keine Konkurrenz dank meines DH-Brems-Syndroms... 
Ellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ellen,

habe zuerst überlegt, wer Du denn bist, aber jetzt erkenne ich Dich wieder.
Das ist ja super, habe schon daran gezweifelt, ob ich teilnehmen soll. Ist ja schließlich Bundesliga Rennen. Und nachdem ich in Willingen die Frauen gesehen habe, wurde mir bei der Strecke ganz anders. Ich glaube in Blankenburg ist der Kurs auch eher lang und auf Schnelligkeit ausgelegt.

Naja, macht nichts, eine Erfahrung reicher.

Fährst Du am nächten Tag auch den Marathon mit?
Ich ja, Übung macht den Meister, bez. ein wenig Training für die TransAlp brauche ich noch. Werde aber mit Sicherheit nur gemäßigt fahren, da am Samstag ja das XC Rennen in den Beinen steckt.

Also bis zum 18.06. am Start   

Doris


----------



## ihadub (12. Juni 2005)

Um wieviel Uhr ist eigentlich der Start für den Marathon? Auf der Stevens seite finde ich da nichts  
Oder bin ich blind


----------



## ihadub (12. Juni 2005)

hab da was gefunden
http://mtb.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=7397&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## SteffenR (14. Juni 2005)

ihadub schrieb:
			
		

> hab da was gefunden
> http://mtb.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=7397&mode=ascr_detail



hab heut mal dort angerufen - dort meinte man zu mir, dass es um 10 Uhr losgehen würde mit der 105km Strecke - der Rest würde dann bis 10:30 folgen .. 

(Info beruht auf Telefongespräch mit dem Radladen "Rad und Tat" in Blankenburg")

mfg
SteffenR


----------



## Simmel (15. Juni 2005)

mir hat ein Mitarbeiter von Stevens, der die Anmeldungen bearbeitet, am Telefon gesagt, daß es um 9:00 Uhr mit der großen Runde losgeht. Die kürzeren Strecken folgen mit etwas Abstand.


----------



## SteffenR (15. Juni 2005)

Simmel schrieb:
			
		

> mir hat ein Mitarbeiter von Stevens, der die Anmeldungen bearbeitet, am Telefon gesagt, daß es um 9:00 Uhr mit der großen Runde losgeht. Die kürzeren Strecken folgen mit etwas Abstand.


hmpff.-.. 
Ich werd dann da morgen wohl doch nochmal anrufen .. oder wiess hier jemand näheres ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (16. Juni 2005)

hab jetzt auch noch mal ein bisschen gesucht und nicht's gefunden, auch auf der Website vom Harvestehuder Radsport Verein von 1909 e.V. der hier wohl einer der Ausrichter bzw. Veranstalter darstellt ist keine Info vorhanden, leider.

@SteffenR
Ich reise eh am Freitag abend an und werde per sms informieren, wenn bis dahin noch keiner die Zeiten gepostet hat kannst Du das ja mal übernehmen.


----------



## SteffenR (17. Juni 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> @SteffenR
> Ich reise eh am Freitag abend an und werde per sms informieren, wenn bis dahin noch keiner die Zeiten gepostet hat kannst Du das ja mal übernehmen.


OK so machen wir das ;-)


----------



## Beppo (17. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin,
Kaiowana hat sich vor Ort nocheinmal schlau genacht, wann denn nun wirklich der Start sein soll.

Start für alls Distanzen ist 10.00 Uhr! ( nur Marathon! ) 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## chubika (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo auch,

kann jemand bitte mal ein paar Details zur Strecke kundtun!
Ist das eher Forstautobahn oder doch was traillastiges und schreit nach Fully?

Danke schonmal!

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


*sfji


----------



## Bsepic (18. Juni 2005)

Hi
Ich habe gerade mit Toschi (der schon vor Ort ist) geredet. 
Start des Marathon ist 10.00 Uhr, die kürzere Distanz 10min später und CC weitere 10min danach.

Anmeldung ist bis kurz vor Start möglich.


----------



## Ronja (18. Juni 2005)

Anmeldung ist bis kurz vor Start möglich.[/QUOTE]

Danke,Bsepic, auf diese Nachricht hatte ich gewartet! Gruß Ronja


----------



## kiddykorn (20. Juni 2005)

So, nun haben wir das auch geschafft.

Ich möchte mich bei allen Beteiligten für dieses unkomplizierte und sehr Nette Wochenende bedanken.
Das hat alles sehr viel Spaß gemacht und schreit nach Wiederholungen  !

Dann bis zum nächsten mal.

Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (20. Juni 2005)

Für alle die es interessiert!?!

http://www.harvestehuder-rv.de/ergebnis.htm

Christian


----------



## Bsepic (20. Juni 2005)

Danke für den Link.


----------



## toschi (20. Juni 2005)

Mensch Dirk, hoffe Du bekommst nicht die Rote Karte von Deiner Regierung, kommst ja wieder mit richtigen Kampfspuren nach Hause  , habe erst auf den Fotos von SteffenR gesehen das die Spuren ja doch "großzügiger" ausgefallen sind als ich gestern selbst erkannt hab, gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-o (20. Juni 2005)

OhhGottohhGottohhGott, Thomas Nicke auf der 105er Runde- einen gemütlichen 28er Schnitt.


----------



## Silvi (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

berichten ich doch einfach mal von vorne:
Samstagvormittag Abfahrt Kärntner Hütte Richtung Blankenburg und gleich in den ersten Stau.....der zweite Stau liess auch nicht allzu lange auf sich warten. Die Uhr tickte und der Harz war um 13 Uhr noch lange nicht in Sicht. Zwischendurch die Verkehrsmeldungen, dass A 2 in Braunschweig hoffnungslos überfordert sei blablabla, man solle lieber ausweichen blablabla. Also wichen wir aus und mussten zu unserer Überraschung auch noch diversen zusätzlichen Umleitungen folgen. Allerdings zeigten uns diese Wege ein paar sehr eigenwillig ausschauende Dörfchen, der Weg führte auch über die "Strasse der Romantik", eine mit Mohnblumen gesäumte Allee, die über reichlich Kopfsteinpflaster verfügte. Irgendwann gegen Ende der Anreise war dann noch eine Pferdekutsche vor uns.....Fast schon ein richtiges Hindernissrennen.   Gegen 17 Uhr trafen wir dann im Start/Zielbereich ein. Anmeldeunterlagen abgeholt, Quartier bezogen, Bikeklamotten rausgeholt, Gegend für ein Weilchen erkundschaftet und dabei festgestellt: Zum biken geeignet   
Am Abend traf sich dann die Hamburger Truppe (Holger,Ellen,Karsten,Anja,Doris,Willi,Jan,Christian,Kerstin,Verena,Andre und ich) beim Italiener zur Pasta-Party. Ich hoffe ich habe keinen in der Aufzählung vergessen   Am nächsten Morgen schnell zum Start gefahren, wieder alle anderen getroffen und dann ab in Startblock. Die 105 er-Runde startete um 10 Uhr. In zehn-Minuten-Abständen folgten dann die 70-iger und 35-iger. Zunächst über eine huppelige gemähte Strohwiese, wie sie huppeliger nicht hätte sein können....dann feiner Schotterweg und schwups war der erste Anstieg auch schon nach ca. 4 km da. Schmal, noch ein bisschen matschig, aber fahrbar. Zumindest bis zur Matschkuhle. Es ging ein kurzes Stückchen flach weiter und schon wieder so ein steiles Teil, also lieber gleich schieben, schliesslich mussten die Langdistanzler noch zweimal da drüber. Oben angekommen erstmal Nachschub tanken und ab ging es. Die Pulswerte liessen eigentlich nichts Gutes erahnen, zu Hause wäre ich vom Radl gefallen. Und das bei ca. 30 Grad. Also besser nicht davon beirren lassen. Von nun an wurde die Strecke immer besser, bis ich von hinten auf einer sehr bewuchterten Abfahrt nur ein "Platz da" hörte. Verdammt zügig düste da eine Herrentruppe vorbei und jagte sich vermutlich gegenseitig ins Ziel. Dann war Ruhe im Karton. 
Die Strecke führte über diverse Forstwege, Felder, Trails, ja sogar an einer Schafherde vorbei. Ach ja, die Sandkuhle war auch fein, wenn auch extrem staubig und trocken. Aber man konnte dort so schön hinuntersausen   Noch ein schöner Trail am Ende der Runde und schon war das erste Drittel geschafft. Dann noch ein Motivationsschub, weil der Sprecher jeden Fahrer ankündigte, der sich auf die nächste Runde begab, so dass die Huppelwiese zum Zweiten mal überquert wurde. Auf einmal sehe ich Karsten am Wegesrand, nanü?, der hatte dich doch eben erst überholt? Gegen Ende der zweiten Runde kommt Verena von hinten angedüst, jetzt nur nicht trödeln und Verena nicht aus den Augen verlieren, aber immer bedenken, dass man eine Runde mehr fährt. Hut ab, an dieser Stelle   Verena war auf dem Weg sich Platz EINS auf dem Treppchen zu holen! Für mich hiess es: Auf in die dritte Runde....In der letzen Runde treffe ich dann auf Andre, diesmal hatte ihn der Krampfteufel erwischt. Wir fuhren die letzte Runde zusammen, und man gut, konnte mein platter Hinterreifen kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt dann in Teamarbeit wieder fit gemacht werden. 
Mir hat dieser Marathon sehr viel Spass gemacht, insbesondere weil es reichlich Verpflegungsstellen gab, bei denen die Getränke/das Gel den Fahrern gereicht wurde und man daher nicht anhalten musste. Dann die Ankündigung vom Sprecher, beim Start und der Rundendurchfahrt und die Siegerehrung war auch ein fein. Ist Euch schon etwas aufgefallen? Die Hamburger Mädels haben zweimal den ERSTEN und zweimal den ZWEITEN Platz belegt. Ok, bei den Frauen mag es einfacher sein, weil nicht soviele mitfahren...aber die Herren der Schöpfung haben ebenso gute Platzierungen belegt, dass bestimmt jeder zufrieden nach Hause gefahren ist.
Bericht ist ein bisschen lang geworden und vielleicht habe ich sogar noch etwas vergessen, aber nun steht er drin!

Silvi


----------



## LaughingMoon (20. Juni 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Am Abend traf sich dann die Hamburger Truppe (Holger,Ellen,Karsten,Anja,Doris,Willi,Jan,Christian,Kerstin,Verena,Andre und ich) beim Italiener zur Pasta-Party. Ich hoffe ich habe keinen in der Aufzählung vergessen



Hrmpf, nein, Du hast niemanden vergessen den der Kellner nicht auch vergessen hätte 

Danke für den schönen Bericht, es hat mir wirklich großen Spass gemacht. Das nächste Mal trainiere ich auch vorher mal, versprochen! 

Gruß
Alberto


----------



## ouchylove (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo allesamt,

vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht Silvi. Mir hat das ganze auch großen Spass bereitet (@ Alberta: Immer wieder gerne!). Es war aus meiner Sicht gesehen eine ganz tolle Veranstaltung ... ich habe noch nie so viele Streckenposten unterwegs gesehen (okay, ich war noch nicht so oft dabei!) hochmotivierte Verpflegungsstationen, wo man schon weit vorher von kleinen Jungs auf viel zu großen Rädern angesprochen wurde, dass man ihnen doch ein Gel abnimmt. Am Besten hat mir die Abfahrt am Ende gefallen, okay, die war technisch nicht anspruchsvoll, aber man hat doch fast die gleichen Geschwindigkeiten wie auf dem Rennrad erreichen können, das fand ich ziemlich nett ...  und der Fahrtwind war die passende Abkühlung bei den extremen Temperaturen.

Hamburg hat sich insgesamt prima gehalten und es hat mir mit allen viel Spass bereitet ... welches "Team" futtert schon am Ende des Tages Geburtstagskuchen (@Doris: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal an dieser Stelle!) einträchtig im Schatten eines Müllcontainers! 

Bis bald in den Habes,
verena


----------



## Silvi (21. Juni 2005)

> Hrmpf, nein, Du hast niemanden vergessen den der Kellner nicht auch vergessen hätte



Und mir ist noch ein grober Schnitzer unterlaufen: Holger heisst nicht Holger sondern Tom!!!   

Silvi


----------



## DHFraidy-Cat (21. Juni 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Und mir ist noch ein grober Schnitzer unterlaufen: Holger heisst nicht Holger sondern Tom!!!
> 
> Silvi



Naja ist ja fast so ähnlich, solang ich mit dem Namen nicht durcheinander komme.....Ich/wir fanden das Wochenende auch richtig gut. Sonst sind wir ja nur zu zweit Unterwegs und kennen auch den einen oder anderen, aber als "Hamburg-Gang" war es irgendwie schon was anderes   
So, wir ziehen jetzt noch die Grashalme aus den Ritzeln und wedeln den Staub vom Rahmen und dann geht es zum XTerra nach Sardinien.  
Bis zum nächsten Rennen bzw. Training im Juli - 
Ellen


----------

